# Muslims trying to supress freedom of speach!



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

A while back a Norwegian and a Danish newspaper released some pictures of Muhammed.
This resulted in an violent response from the muslim world, demanding that all Scandinavians move out of Palestine within 2 days, flag burnings and terror threats agains norway, denmark and theyre embassies.
they also demand an appology from both governments.

i feel this is violating our freedom of speach. And i realise that the muslim world does not allow this form expression, but that should affect us.

and why should all Norwegians appologise because of a lousy newspaper.

finland and germany have now also printed the pictures so further reactions are imminent.

what do you think?should our freedom be compromised because others dont like it?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ah shaddup.

I beleive in respect, no matter what race, or religion.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Markosaur said:


> ah shaddup.
> 
> I beleive in respect, no matter what race, or religion.


dont tell me to shut up! if you disagree do so in an intelligent matter, if you are capable of it!
and what they are doing is respectfull?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Markosaur said:


> ah shaddup.
> 
> I beleive in respect, no matter what race, or religion.


...wtf? So its ok when newspapers print cartoons jabbing fun at Christians, but the minute the subject becomes Islam its all the sudden taboo?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> ah shaddup.
> 
> I beleive in respect, no matter what race, or religion.


...wtf? So its ok when newspapers print cartoons jabbing fun at Christians, but the minute the subject becomes Islam its all the sudden taboo?
[/quote]

yeah. but the point is more the fact that they want the government to appologise, the newspapers have already done that. the government=the people, thats BS to me.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Funny how you try to make a comparison, because you cant, Islam is a religion that is vastly diffrent from ours. and a typical western world reaction, every expects others to be like them(americans, europeans) beware of the American/European Borg! they will assimilate you! resistance is futile.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

One of the pictures was of Mohammed where his turban looks like a bomb. I don't blame muslims for being pissed off.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Markosaur said:


> Funny how you try to make a comparison, because you cant, Islam is a religion that is vastly diffrent from ours. and a typical western world reaction, every expects others to be like them(americans, europeans) beware of the American/European Borg! they will assimilate you! resistance is futile.


'
im not saying the need to like it or tollerate it. neither compair the two sides, reacting to pictures with terror threats etc. thats cool to you?
anywhay ure totally not answering the question in hand, just putting words int our mouths.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> One of the pictures was of Mohammed where his turban looks like a bomb. I don't blame muslims for being pissed off.


Me neither, and I think their anger is understandable, as according to Islam it is forbidden to depict the Prophet, and we should respect that. But, imo. respecting that is not the same as bending over and complying to rules that are alien to us in the West - we have freedom of speech according to _our_ morals and values, and they have to respect that just as much as we have to respect their religion, morals and values. It's a two-way process - or non at all (as becomes more and more clear).
But those people obviously are overreacting big time - I mean, bomb treats, treats to Danish peacekeepers in Iraq as well as a boycot of Danish products, what the flying f*ck is all that about??? Have those people lost it alltogether??? I mean, don't those people have any intelligent, civilized ways of making a point? Don't they have important issues to get all bend out of shape about, like trying to figure out how to get their own countries back on track politically, economically and socially (to name just one tiny agenda point)?
They aren't really trying to disprove stereotypes and prejudices we in the West have of Muslims, deserved or not.

Imo. this is all a huge storm in a glass of water (as we say in Holland) - a lot of fuzz about nothing, completely blown out of proportions. I wonder how many of those that scream and make threats in teh Arab world actually know what exactly all this commotion is about... I also wonder how the hell Palestinians or Saoudi's manage to get hold of a local Danish newspaper, or where all of a sudden they get those Danish flags from they burned (I mean, does the average Middle Eastern household have at least one flag of each Western nation stored in a cupboard - just in case???














)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

All they are accomplishing is norway and denmark pulling theyr support from them all together. and we are talking hundreds of millions. Norway have tried for several years to help out, The Oslo treaty feks.
now they want to burn all bridges because of some pictures, dont get it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Old news. Just another example of the hypocrisy present in the 'religion of peace'.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a side note but does anyone else find it rather funny/ironic that the cradle of civilization is a very primitive place? Just kinda made me think that everyone moved away for a reason


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just a side note but does anyone else find it rather funny/ironic that the cradle of civilization is a very primitive place? Just kinda made me think that everyone moved away for a reason :nod:


what you consider primitive is relative. people consider some indigenous peoples "primitive", but they contain more depth in their societies than the american people ever will.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Just a side note but does anyone else find it rather funny/ironic that the cradle of civilization is a very primitive place? Just kinda made me think that everyone moved away for a reason :nod:


what you consider primitive is relative. people consider some indigenous peoples "primitive", but they contain more depth in their societies than the american people ever will.
[/quote]

I know it's relative so I'll change the scope to incompass their ideas, technology and how they treat others to the Americas and Europe. I wasn't trying to bash and as you said it's relative so to say they contain more depth than american people ever will is a very broad observation.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i have been taking a world religions course at school, and if you new anything about religion or religions in general, Abraham...the father of christianity and judaism ALSO the father of islam.. i will put it in simpler terms. all 3 religions are the same, and start from the same person, they just have different veiws but all believe in the same God. just have different names for him. you cant judge one muslim, or jew becuase of what 1-2 of them have done, becuase look at us catholics our priests are raping little boys? does that mean we all do it? common now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> you cant judge one muslim, or jew becuase of what 1-2 of them have done, becuase look at us catholics our priests are raping little boys? does that mean we all do it? common now.


Very true, but I'm affraid that logic is lost on many these days (unless it affects them: then they scream bloody murder).
Oh well, I can still enjoy a Turkish kebab, enter a Pakistani laundry store, or take a morning paper from the Maroccan paper boy without being scared of being blown to bits - I guess it's not that bad yet...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Old news. Just another example of the hypocrisy present in the 'religion of peace'.


yep.

The western world will collapse/loose against them. We have an absolute lack of resolve against haters of freedom, democracy. The only way to win is to be united, and united we ain't. There goes victory.









We whine and cry about people's feelings being hurt, instead of looking at the truth. We can't even agree that they are a threat. We can't agree that they've committed acts of war against us. It's a conspiracy, right?

The old quote 'divide and conquer' is in full effect here. We are divided..therefore, we will be conquored.

Give it time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Old news. Just another example of the hypocrisy


Said the black hole to the kettle...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> One of the pictures was of Mohammed where his turban looks like a bomb. I don't blame muslims for being pissed off.


Muslims can be pissed all they want, but they're over reacting. They're unable to accept free speech.

Threating bombings, and other voilence - the picture of Mohammed speaks for itself.

Some people are simply sacred to say anything about Islam, I am not one of those people. I stand along side the Danes and the Danish newpaper on this.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just a side note but does anyone else find it rather funny/ironic that the cradle of civilization is a very primitive place? Just kinda made me think that everyone moved away for a reason :nod:


Yeah, and that reason seems to be to use the freedom that we hold dear to destroy us. Anyone ever think of that?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i didnt read too much before my post cause im really tired, so sorry if its off topic.

from what i understand Muslims do not have any pictures of Muhammad (spelling) the prophet or allah, the god because they dont believe that a picture could fully represent his power. the quran (spelling) does not portray any pictures of either of the two for this reason. their representation is in the book itself. i think that in Christianity the representation is jesus on a cross. i am not religious at all but i think it is interesting about the origins.

the original pictures of Muhammad are not used as symbols as many may see throughout test books, but for historical reference.

islam is actually a cool religion when it comes down to the real meaning. it just sucks that there are the fanaticals that blow stuff up. but thats not only in islam.... you have hitler as well right?

My post has nothing to do with what was previously said , but i just wanted to show everyone what i learned today in history








sorry haha


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hmmm, the newspaper shows a cartoon of muhammed w/ a bomb on his head. Muslims protest and threaten them w/ violence and kidnappings. Is it me or does that sound self-defeating? I wonder why islam has a violent image...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gut said:


> i didnt read too much before my post cause im really tired, so sorry if its off topic.
> 
> from what i understand Muslims do not have any pictures of Muhammad (spelling) the prophet or allah, the god because they dont believe that a picture could fully represent his power. the quran (spelling) does not portray any pictures of either of the two for this reason. their representation is in the book itself. i think that in Christianity the representation is jesus on a cross. i am not religious at all but i think it is interesting about the origins.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, Hitler was a self-confessing pagan.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Did anyone relize that their pissed becasue that cartoon is saying that all Muslims carry bombs and are terrorists, that is the reason to be pissed more than that they are portrying Mohammad.

They have everyright to be pissed, they shouldnt take the path of extremism though.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

also.. Not all Christians accept a symbol for what they believe.. and not all accept the Christ on the cross symbol.
just some info


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i agree with you... but what im saying is that they dont have too many pictures of muhamad or allah for a reason. but if u were to say what does jesus look like..... many people would know, generally speaking. if u ask em what muhamad looks like, or allah, they might describe a typical middle easterner.

i think it sucks because many people today view islam as bomb transporting nut jobs. at least most of the youth of todays society does. but the origins and reasons for islam were noble and just. i thnk.

hahah i fell asleep at the end of class.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the reason why we dont have pictures of prophet muhammad pbuh..is because we dont want ppl to worship those pictures...he was just a man of god like all of us...and shouldnt be praised like a godly figure because afterall he was just a man..a great man..but a man


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

thats exactly what i said. in different words. but there are no pictures of allah as well


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gut said:


> i agree with you... but what im saying is that they dont have too many pictures of muhamad or allah for a reason. but if u were to say what does jesus look like..... many people would know, generally speaking. if u ask em what muhamad looks like, or allah, they might describe a typical middle easterner.
> 
> i think it sucks because many people today view islam as bomb transporting nut jobs. at least most of the youth of todays society does. but the origins and reasons for islam were noble and just. i thnk.
> 
> hahah i fell asleep at the end of class.


Jesus was from modern day Palestine, and He spoke Aramaic. The pictures that you see on some people's walls supposedly of Jesus Christ are absolutely not what He would have looked like at all.

That's all I will say to this


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i agree with you... but what im saying is that they dont have too many pictures of muhamad or allah for a reason. but if u were to say what does jesus look like..... many people would know, generally speaking. if u ask em what muhamad looks like, or allah, they might describe a typical middle easterner.
> 
> i think it sucks because many people today view islam as bomb transporting nut jobs. at least most of the youth of todays society does. but the origins and reasons for islam were noble and just. i thnk.
> 
> hahah i fell asleep at the end of class.


Jesus was from modern day Palestine, and He spoke Aramaic. The pictures that you see on some people's walls supposedly of Jesus Christ are absolutely not what He would have looked like at all.

That's all I will say to this
[/quote]
he was a jew..from the middle east...lol yea he wouldnt look ne thing the way ppl make him out to be...and see perfect example rite there

why worry about what they look like..u dont benefit from it..cuz ull never know...i mean look at the way ppl abuse jesus..they put him on necklaces..on chains..on pictures..it doesnt help u religously in ne way...and i think its kinda disrespecting to do that...like if u throw that chain on the ground..ur basically disgracing his name


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Christians are not supposed to make images of worship at all either, which baffles me to no end where there are any in the first place.. 
But I don't think anyone who is truly Christian worships these things that appear as Christian symbols...at all.

'You shall not make for yourself an idol, or any likeness of what is in heaven above, or on the earth beneath, or in the water under the earth."

-That being said, there are many, many things that become/are idols to people. Money, cars, fish tanks, you name it, and it can be your obsession of worship.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

It seems that ppl here dont seem to know that its not muslims in general threatening bombings, its the extreamists and militant organizations wich already have set off bombs here and there.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Markosaur said:


> It seems that ppl here dont seem to know that its not muslims in general threatening bombings, its the extreamists and militant organizations wich already have set off bombs here and there.


but it is the head of the muslim world that has demanded an appoligy from the Norwegian and Danish government, thus saying the government controlls the free press, and therefore conflicting with the freedom of speach we live by.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well i have to admit, im not always partial to this freedom of speech crap. shure it lets ppl voice their opinions and stuff but it also lets a whole lot of ppl spread alot of sh*t at the same time


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Well i have to admit, im not always partial to this freedom of speech crap. shure it lets ppl voice their opinions and stuff but it also lets a whole lot of ppl spread alot of sh*t at the same time


I agree there are (or ought to be) limitations to freedom of speech, like forbidding preaching hate, violence, discrimination, etc., but c'mon, we're talking about cartoons here, not government officials saying politically incorrect things.
I can understand the anger, but jesus, overreacting just got a whole new dimension these days...







They're threatening with violence, even with killing people over a friggin' cartoon, for heaven's sake


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If they are so offended by the stereotypes, why do they continue to act them out?

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/02/03...reut/index.html

Shouting "Allahu Akbar" (God is Greatest), they smashed lamps with bamboo sticks, threw chairs, lobbed rotten eggs and tomatoes and tore up a Danish flag. No one was hurt.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Markosaur said:


> Well i have to admit, im not always partial to this freedom of speech crap. shure it lets ppl voice their opinions and stuff but it also lets a whole lot of ppl spread alot of sh*t at the same time


easy to say when u live in a democratic contry as sweden. but many people around the world that miss our freedom.
many people have died for that freedom. so being pissed sometimes isnt as bad as you may think.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

in case anybodys interested, here are the pics:

http://cryptome.org/muhammad.htm


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Well i have to admit, im not always partial to this freedom of speech crap. shure it lets ppl voice their opinions and stuff but it also lets a whole lot of ppl spread alot of sh*t at the same time


You simply wont speech you don't agree with censored, you authoritarian glob. That aside, this is f*cking cartoons or "art" of another individual that wanted to voice out. Its more freedom of expression. Having seen the pictures, one would logically think many are over-reacting.

Therefore let the haters burn Danish flags all day for expression, while more art is published in return.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> It seems that ppl here dont seem to know that its not muslims in general threatening bombings, its the extreamists and militant organizations wich already have set off bombs here and there.


Bullshit. It is muslims in general that you disassociate because you want to kiss ass. Its muslim extremist / islamic fundamentalists whatever you're label of choice that are setting off bus bombs not "People for the liberation of Mars".
[/quote]

No it's common sense. It's Western Society carrying out the war in Iraq and blowing the sh*t out of any brown person they see, but it's not me and it's not my country. And while some of you retards post videos of "******** getting blown to bits" or say "we should nuke then" it doesn't represent all westerners and it sure the f*ck doesn't represent me.

Of course, a westerner can disagree with the war in Iraq and disassociate themselves from it, but it's all muslims to blame for this extremist stuff because some of you are the biggest raging hypocrites to ever reach for a keyboard.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Xenon said:


> If they are so offended by the stereotypes, why do they continue to act them out?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/02/03...reut/index.html
> 
> Shouting "Allahu Akbar" (God is Greatest), they smashed lamps with bamboo sticks, threw chairs, lobbed rotten eggs and tomatoes and tore up a Danish flag. No one was hurt.


Great point.. that is an overlooked no brainer, eh?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It seems that ppl here dont seem to know that its not muslims in general threatening bombings, its the extreamists and militant organizations wich already have set off bombs here and there.


Bullshit. It is muslims in general that you disassociate because you want to kiss ass. Its muslim extremist / islamic fundamentalists whatever you're label of choice that are setting off bus bombs not "People for the liberation of Mars".
[/quote]

No it's common sense. It's Western Society carrying out the war in Iraq and blowing the sh*t out of any brown person they see, but it's not me and it's not my country. And while some of you retards post videos of "******** getting blown to bits" or say "we should nuke then" it doesn't represent all westerners and it sure the f*ck doesn't represent me.

Of course, a westerner can disagree with the war in Iraq and disassociate themselves from it, * but it's all muslims to blame for this extremist stuff * because some of you are the biggest raging hypocrites to ever reach for a keyboard.
[/quote]

Who the hell said "all muslims" ? I said " muslim extremist / islamic fundamentalists "

Some retards may post "******** getting blown to bits" or "we should nuke then" and it does represent westerners, but all? No. But it does represent a westerner if a westerner said it none the less.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> Who the hell said "all muslims" ? I said " muslim extremist / islamic fundamentalists "
> 
> Some retards may post "******** getting blown to bits" or "we should nuke then" and it does represent westerners, but all? No. But it does represent a westerner if a westerner said it none the less.


I didn't say that you said all muslims, I said "some of you". Read through the thread, and you can see it. Read through the forums and it's even more apparent


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I didn't say that you said all muslims, I said "some of you". Read through the thread, and you can see it. Read through the forums and it's even more apparent


I must've mis-read your post, I just felt a need to clarify.

I have read it, and more surprizing is i've seen it and heard it apart from the internet, I understand. But, I have learnt to not waste time with people who over generalize. Maybe off topic, but if there is no real point in "existence" why bother ? Apart from wanting to.

I am the symbolic person or idealogy in history that never wins the battle of ideals. I would probably get raped by society if it became anymore national idealist, self centered, uneducated, and the complete collapse of common sense took place. Basically I am the poor bastard crushed under the Nazi tank or running from it with a hope to fight another day.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> I have read it, and more surprizing is i've seen it and heard it apart from the internet, I understand. But, I have learnt to not waste time with people who over generalize. Maybe off topic, but if there is no real point in "existence" why bother ?


Why bother with what? If you mean existence in general, I do it because society is going to come crashing down in our lifetimes, and I can't wait to be part of the struggle to build something new and hopefully better. Even if it fails, oh how fun it's going to be.

And if you mean "why bother with people who over generalize", it's because even though I know much better part of me refuses to accept that most people are too stupid to ever change. I don't think it'll make a difference if I point out how obviously contradictory and logically fallible some people's logic is, but I guess it's in my nature to try anyway.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i dont know, but when 50,000 muslims are reported shouting and calling for the beheadings of westerners, chopping of the hands of the cartoonists, and they're seen burning flag, it doesn't seem like only extremists to me. If 50,000 is a "few terrorists", then damn. A few may be doing the bombings, but i'd say a large minority support the terrorists. How else would they be funded, islamic websites and television stations give biased views(for terrorists), and gov't leaders have to hold back so it wont anger the public? Anytime pakistan has to walk to wire not inflame both the US and its people, thats not a select few to me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> i dont know, but when 50,000 muslims are reported shouting and calling for the beheadings of westerners, chopping of the hands of the cartoonists, and they're seen burning flag, it doesn't seem like only extremists to me. If 50,000 is a "few terrorists", then damn. A few may be doing the bombings, but i'd say a large minority support the terrorists. How else would they be funded, islamic websites and television stations give biased views(for terrorists), and gov't leaders have to hold back so it wont anger the public? Anytime pakistan has to walk to wire not inflame both the US and its people, thats not a select few to me.


True, but how many in the West would be sympathetic to nuking Iran or even Iraq or Afganhistan, or how many turned a blind eye, or approved in silence when the Abu Graibh scandal came out, or condone the existence of concentration camps such as Guantanamo? Way more than 50.000 too. Does that make those Western people terrorists (as all those acts are acts of terrorism just as well)? Nope, it doesn't, but still they are sympathisers of such loathesome acts...
Radical times spawn radical ideas and sympathies, on all sides - the difference lies in where the line between passive and active participation is situated. And I give you that in the Muslim community this line appears to lie closer to active engagement compared to the West, but none of the sides can wash its hands in innocence...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> i dont know, but when 50,000 muslims are reported shouting and calling for the beheadings of westerners, chopping of the hands of the cartoonists, and they're seen burning flag, it doesn't seem like only extremists to me. If 50,000 is a "few terrorists", then damn. A few may be doing the bombings, but i'd say a large minority support the terrorists. How else would they be funded, islamic websites and television stations give biased views(for terrorists), and gov't leaders have to hold back so it wont anger the public? Anytime pakistan has to walk to wire not inflame both the US and its people, thats not a select few to me.


*True, but how many in the West would be sympathetic to nuking Iran or even Iraq or Afganhistan, or how many turned a blind eye, or approved in silence when the Abu Graibh scandal came out, or condone the existence of concentration camps such as Guantanamo?* Way more than 50.000 too. Does that make those Western people terrorists (as all those acts are acts of terrorism just as well)? Nope, it doesn't, but still they are sympathisers of such loathesome acts...
Radical times spawn radical ideas and sympathies, on all sides - the difference lies in where the line between passive and active participation is situated. And I give you that in the Muslim community this line appears to lie closer to active engagement compared to the West, but none of the sides can wash its hands in innocence...
[/quote]

ill like to see u back up anything u claim here. how many would be part of nuking any contry, close to none!
and you use the word consentrationcamp. not even close!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't back that up, but I refuse to believe that it's non-existent. I know, hardly scientific, but that's my take on this issue these days. Even if just one out of each 100 or 1000 such claims made on the internet is from the heart, after extrapolating that to society it would result in a frightening number. Again, it's not science, but we're not as civilized as official hypocrisy wants to make us believe...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

History is repeating itself, in the norhern countries, perhaps other places as well, its starting just like Nazi germany and the Jews. our largest newspaper(Aftonbladet) here in sweden has just put an article drawing a parralel between the opression of the Jews and the way muslims are treated today, they also posted some really disturbing e-mails they recieved from readers about muslims.

How far weve come


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Let's put this into perspective. It's not hard.

Imagine the Daily News or USA Today printing a cartoon with Jesus rapping/molesting a young boy. (kinda like what some priests do) I think a whole lotta people, including myself, would be upset.

This is obviously blatant disrespect to hundreds of millions of people.

It's one thing to have the freedom of speech. It's another to have complete disregard to social decency, especially when NATIONAL NEWSPAPERS do so. 
Whatever happened to professional journalism?

Yeah the Muslim world's reaction was a bit tense or barbaric like some claim, but these are EXTREMELY sensitive times. And all unnecessary......from both sides.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

It seems that the european muslims are offended but being a little more calm in general about the whole thing.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

in my opinion the muslims need to shut the hell up.. anyone can run ne storey as lon as it is the truth.... sh*t they're just f*ckin retarded.....

OMG dont put a JIHAD ON ME


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Someone put him out of his misery ^


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

werdna said:


> in my opinion the muslims need to shut the hell up.. anyone can run ne storey as lon as it is the truth.... sh*t they're just f*ckin retarded.....
> 
> OMG dont put a JIHAD ON ME


sad...but funny at the same time because thats prolly the majority of the US's population thinks


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

unfourtunatley, dosent seem like theyve come very far since the Civil war


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

werdna said:


> unfourtunatley, dosent seem like theyve come very far since the Civil war


Let me guess, you're one that believes the civil war was based and unfortunally started because of racism ?

BTW thanks for the generalization .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Let's put this into perspective. It's not hard.
> 
> Imagine the Daily News or USA Today printing a cartoon with Jesus rapping/molesting a young boy. (kinda like what some priests do) I think a whole lotta people, including myself, would be upset.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think their reaction is way over the top, but personally, I don't think it's just this cartoon-incident that is the underlying cause. I rather believe that this incident was just a catalyst for deep-rooted angers that were present just below the surface since quite a long time ago. There's no denying that over-all, the tone of Western media and society is quite anti-Muslim, or at least not nuanced enough. Part of that too is the sentiments that live among common people, sentiments such as Markosaur already mentioned (e-mails, letters and websites deeply entrenched with hatred towards everything Islamic). It can be found everywhere, in news papers, on discussion/news groups on the internet, etc. etc.
Yes, Muslims can partially blame themselves for the way they are viewed, and their first, or rather in the media most visible response often only enhances and re-enforces our biased view (as is happening now), but they're too often generalized as one cohesive group of violent, anti-peace, and radically religious. And of course that's a pile of crap the size of Mount Everst - this world would be a much different place if all Muslims were indeed bloodthirsty fanatics. In fact, the more they are being unjustly stereotyped and generalized (and those that consistently talk about "The Muslims" when talking about Islamic terrorism are as much to blame as those that preach a message of anti-Islamic harted), they more radicalism we may unlock: radicalisation when being under fire, discriminated, ridiculed and detested is a universal human reaction, that does not exclude us 'civilized' Westeners either.

No one can walk out of this innocently, and until both sides have the guts the admit they too have their own share in these present-day frictions (the West needs the guts to shake off its hypocrit feeling of superiority and face its own behaviour past and present and how that relates to current events, the Arab world needs to start respecting the fact Islam and Islamic society are just one of the many options, and that violence is the not going to solve anything), things aren't going to get any better, and we can keep fighting terrorism and waging jihad until a meteor finally puts us out of our misery. Also until then in essence insignificant things will continue to - needlessly - being blown out of all proportions.....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

My personal feeling: F all muslims. If they don't participate in terrorism, then they support those who do, either secretly or blatantly. So F them.

Except for you, Fizzly, you sexy thing.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not all muslims support terror. Maybe a majority, but not all

http://www.freemuslims.org/


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont think the issue is that some ppl made pictures of Mohammed, i think the real issue is that they made mohammed with a bomb turban, searched on the net and i find alot of pictures supposedly of mohammed.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think deep deep down, the problem is not westerners, christianity, or iraq. I think its a blend of jealousy, ignorance, and culture clash.

Jealousy- They are jealous of how their gov't is corrupt and their country is a third world nation. The west has so much money, a great military, and freedom. Christianity(which they view is the same as westerners) often kicks their butts and israel is an example of that. While we are allowed to watch/do whatever we want, their gov't controls their everyday lives. It doesn't help that they're brainwashed by their religous leaders to believe it too.

Ignorance- They just dont know better, plain and simple. They are fed so much crap they actually think the US is out to get them and rape all their women while stealing their oil. Think north korea but for hundreds of years. Theres a groupthink movement where they rile themselves up just to fight and protest anything non-arab. Seriously, who has the time to protest in the west like they do. Only arabs, facists regimes, and liberals(haha had to do it but its true) burn flags and stomp around like little kids.

Culture clash-Both sides simply dont understand each other. While the west is usually more understanding(a lot due to education), arabs are so engrained w/ their religion(instead of learning math and science, in many countries like pakistan they learn about the koran) that anything that does not adhere to islam is wrong and must be killed/abolished. While christianity's goal is to spead the word of God, islam is for you to bend to islam through submission. If you dont believe what we do, we'll make you. For example, we could care less if saudi arabia made a cartoon, but if the west did it, they must die. Extreme? Yes, but i think its part of their religion no matter how we want to be impartial. If they had the power to eliminate all non-muslims, I dont think for a second they wouldn't do it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

"diddye said:


> While we are allowed to watch/do whatever we want, their gov't controls their everyday lives.


You must joking or completely insane. We're allowed to watch/do whatever our government accepts. In certain ways we're more controlled and monitored than middle eastern inhabitants. Western governments are sacred to f*cking death of loudmouth and rebellious western citizens.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

What aren't we allowed to watch or do? We're free to say whatever we want(granted it doesn't incite violence) ie...see cindy sheehan. We can do whatever we want(as long as it isn't drugs or violence). What can't we do in the united states that we can do in another country(again besides drugs and prostitution...well to a certain extent prostitution)? Give me some concrete examples.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

All I can say is that now we know how to combat em terrorists... Not real bombs, not Nukes, not even BULLETS but just a simple PAPER and pencil scribbles!!!! It makes em enraged!!! I say let's create more of em caricatures and drop it to them..... It is environmentally friendly and it won't kill innocent lives such as babies coz babies don't know how to understand em drawings!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> What aren't we allowed to watch or do? We're free to say whatever we want(granted it doesn't incite violence) ie...see cindy sheehan. We can do whatever we want(as long as it isn't drugs or violence). What can't we do in the united states that we can do in another country(again besides drugs and prostitution...well to a certain extent prostitution)? Give me some concrete examples.


 We're free to say what we want, while being monitored. Ever heard of Echelon? Bush's new domestic wire tapping? Feds wanting internet search records? The surpreme court is deciding if police can just barge into a home unannounced. All while Bush is saying a police state is a safe state.

Drug arguement is weak, some drugs are illegal some aren't - to me there is no different between pot and tobacco. And prostitution isn't even an arguement, benifits of decrimalization would out weight the current system of catch, waste money, and release.

Back on topic, I hate fanatics with a passion because our government (and many others) will use fanatical actions & threats to increase intrusion from support of security and nationalist retards at home.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

And in other news, peaceful muslims torch european embassies:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/02/04/...toon/index.html


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lets see some thousand Muslims torching buildings out of Millions of muslims? wow are the majority of them bad?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Not all muslims support terror. Maybe a majority, but not all
> 
> http://www.freemuslims.org/


The silent majority would never approve with what the radical elements (which, admittedly, make up a very visible portion of the entire Muslim community). How many are they exactly? Hard, if not impossible to say, but why should moderates have to justify themselves for what their radical fellow-Muslims are doing, or openly distantiate themselves from terrorism? Do we civilians in the West openly cleanse ourselves from the war crimes and human rights violations that are commited systematically by our governments.
This is the key point to many Muslims in the West, moderates for that matter: why do we condone actions of others when we do the exact same? No, we don't blow up busses or fly planes into skyscrapers, but we commit or quitely approve of genocide (Chechnya), use illegal weaponry on residential area's, support of governments that repress their own people (just because we can gain from it geo-politically and/or economically), hold captive and torture people that have never been formally accused (so are detained illegally) - outsourced or not - and maintain concentration camps for that very purpose. Why is that justifyable (or don't we stand up against such - Western world unworthy - acts), and why do we condone those on the other side of the fence that commit equally loathesome things? Why do we condemn terrorism when we support or at least condone a war on terrorism that has become terrorism itself?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

diddye said:


> And in other news, peaceful muslims torch european embassies:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/02/04/...toon/index.html


Thank God for 3000 miles of ocean.

The Israelis knew what they were doing when they started building walls between Israel and the West Bank.

I know most Western goverments are hesitant to control immigration for a variety of reasons, but I can't help but to wonder what is to become of the European nations when they have a Muslim majority in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> lets see some thousand Muslims torching buildings out of Millions of muslims? wow are the majority of them bad?


Why dont you ask the country of France what they think of their muslim minority? Im sure the tens of thousands of torched cars, sacked buildings, and rioting means nothing.


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yesterday in london outside the goverment buildin muslims were protestin with banners sayin more bombin like 9/11 & 7/7 & u think that 1 got arrested 4 racial inceitmen my ass. If it were the other way it would be different.
Now dont get me wrong i got 3 mates that r muslim & they agree this is down right crazy. These so called fanatic r dangerous & need 2 be treated like if it were u or me doin it.

EQUAL OPPS NOT MORE


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> lets see some thousand Muslims torching buildings out of Millions of muslims? wow are the majority of them bad?


Why dont you ask the country of France what they think of their muslim minority? Im sure the tens of thousands of torched cars, sacked buildings, and rioting means nothing.
[/quote]
If you actually followed the news (or if you did, actually understood, or at least made an attempt to understand what was said), there's not a shred of evidence that this was a massively organised uproar, let alone something organised by radical Islamists or a attempt to start France- or Europe-wide religious revolution, let alone a Jihad in Western Europe.
The Paris riots were social riots, not religious riots - the fact that the majority was Muslim doesn't change that, as they are the ones living in impoverished suburbs facing discrimination and a live without much prospect of a better living. You didn't see indigenous middle-class French citizens torching cars, only lower-class people that were fed up with their quality of life (and still are) - immigrant as well as indigenous.
Does that make it any more justifiable or any less repulsive: of course it doesn't, but it does make it an entirely different thing the American media apparently made people believe it was. Funny (or rather typical) that the French themselves realise that, but the average American doesn't...

Oh well, who am I kidding - as if such remarks make a lickin' difference...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


>


That's extremely disapointing of you Mike. You hit rock bottom, and then you took out your shovel and you started digging...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


>


That's extremely disapointing of you Mike. You hit rock bottom, and then you took out your shovel and you started digging...
[/quote]
Seriously Mike, don't you know you're supposed to go into complete denial about the threat of Islamic terrorism and when it does occur, you're supposed to blame yourself and the foreign policies of your evil goverment. Now go get your whip and start flogging yourself for making all of those millions of peace loving people hate you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

By the way, here are the cartoons causing the big ruckus.
Please don't kill me: http://www.humaneventsonline.com/sarticle.php?id=12146

I'm sorry, but if someone's religon can't stand up to a few cartoons, if it lacks the strength to win the hearts and minds on the merits of the faith itself, but requires that everybody follow strict rules about what can be said, done, and even worn or they will be killed, -it isn't much of a faith.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


>


That's extremely disapointing of you Mike. You hit rock bottom, and then you took out your shovel and you started digging...
[/quote]
Seriously Mike, don't you know you're supposed to go into complete denial about the threat of Islamic terrorism and when it does occur, you're supposed to blame yourself and the foreign policies of your evil goverment. Now go get your whip and start flogging yourself for making all of those millions of peace loving people hate you.
[/quote]
Is the world really black and white for you? Not mindlessly allowing yourself to being spoonfed White House propaganda and looking at the matter from more angles than just the 'official' one nowadays equals underestimating (or even condoning, as some suggest) the threat of terrorism??? Well, the world has witnessed first hand how right you were, how magnificent the US approach was the last couple of years, and what earth-shattering successes have been celebrated in that period of time, and how terrorism and the threat it poses have almost been cluster-bombed into oblivion - and yet you ridicule those that think (still) violence is not the _only_ answer?
Very sad, very disappointing, very typical...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> If they are so offended by the stereotypes, why do they continue to act them out?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/02/03...reut/index.html
> 
> Shouting "Allahu Akbar" (God is Greatest), they smashed lamps with bamboo sticks, threw chairs, lobbed rotten eggs and tomatoes and tore up a Danish flag. No one was hurt.


Was it this part that had you all fucked up?



> *Up to 300 hardline Islamic activists in Indonesia*, the world's most populous Muslim country, went on a rampage in the lobby of a building housing the Danish embassy in Jakarta.
> 
> Shouting "Allahu Akbar" (God is Greatest), they smashed lamps with bamboo sticks, threw chairs, lobbed rotten eggs and tomatoes and tore up a Danish flag. No one was hurt.


Did you not realize there were more than 300 Muslim people in the world? It's kind of a scary conception, but the world is actually a really really big place, even bigger than a football stadium, and yet you either think that 300 muslim people make up a majority, or that they're representative of all of them, yes? I guess by that logic, here's a picture of all Americans

View attachment 93401


Does the logic still work?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Does the logic still work?


Well, the picture sure as hell doesn't :laugh: 
Mmm... nevermind that - I got a red X before I posted it, and it showed afterwards. I think I know who did it...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> By the way, here are the cartoons causing the big ruckus.
> Please don't kill me: http://www.humaneventsonline.com/sarticle.php?id=12146
> 
> I'm sorry, but if someone's religon can't stand up to a few cartoons, if it lacks the strength to win the hearts and minds on the merits of the faith itself, but requires that everybody follow strict rules about what can be said, done, and even worn or they will be killed, -it isn't much of a faith.


Compare those mohammad cartoons to the cartoon propaganda in Arab countries.


















































































But since its a normal accurance for arab media to publish these things (people scream freedom of speech when arab media presents these) there is no outrage. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

I know the majority of Muslims aren't actively participating in rioting and terrorist activities. Mainstream Muslims claim to have a peaceful religon, but as long as they sit silent while the radicals advocate killing everyone who doesn't follow their interpretation of the Koran, I just don't believe it.

Until the mainstream Muslim community renounces the whole radical mindset, its teachers, and practictioners, I am always going to question whether the moderate Muslims really are the majority.

I've heard it's routine for Muslim newspapers to print cartoons and other hateful material about Jews and Christians. This to me is hypocrisy. It's a *cartoon!*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

someone sent this to me

Muslims fly commercial airliners into buildings in New York City. No Muslim outrage.

Muslim officials block the exit where school girls are trying to escape a burning building because their faces were exposed. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims cut off the heads of three teenaged girls on their way to school in Indonesia. A Christian school. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims murder teachers trying to teach Muslim children in Iraq. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims murder over 80 tourists with car bombs outside cafes and hotels in Egypt. No Muslim outrage.

A Muslim attacks a missionary children's school in India. Kills six. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims slaughter hundreds of children and teachers in Beslan, Russia.

Muslims shoot children in the back. No Muslim outrage.

Let's go way back. Muslims kidnap and kill athletes at the Munich Summer Olympics. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims fire rocket-propelled grenades into schools full of children in Israel. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims murder more than 50 commuters in attacks on London subways and busses. Over 700 are injured. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims massacre dozens of innocents at a Passover Seder. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims murder innocent vacationers in Bali. No Muslim outrage.

Muslim newspapers publish anti-Semitic cartoons. No Muslim outrage

Muslims are involved, on one side or the other, in almost every one of the 125+ shooting wars around the world. No Muslim outrage.

Muslims beat the charred bodies of Western civilians with their shoes, then hang them from a bridge. No Muslim outrage.

Newspapers in Denmark and Norway publish cartoons depicting Mohammed. Muslims are outraged.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> By the way, here are the cartoons causing the big ruckus.
> Please don't kill me: http://www.humaneventsonline.com/sarticle.php?id=12146
> 
> I'm sorry, but if someone's religon can't stand up to a few cartoons, if it lacks the strength to win the hearts and minds on the merits of the faith itself, but requires that everybody follow strict rules about what can be said, done, and even worn or they will be killed, -it isn't much of a faith.


Compare those mohammad cartoons to the cartoon propaganda in Arab countries.


















































































But since its a normal accurance for arab media to publish these things (people scream freedom of speech when arab media presents these) there is no outrage. Maybe I am wrong.
[/quote]

Wow man, surely there are hundreds of angry Hassidic jews torching Saudi and Egyptian ebassies in American because those cartoons were published ?









What ? No Jews torching embassies ? - that must be because Judaism is not a religion of peace


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadly, instead of muslim outrage, many muslims celebrate those attacks. Dont fool yourselves that muslims dont delight in the pain of westerns no matter how enlightend you think you are. Say all you want about a minority. How many constitutes a select few to you twitch? IMO, i'd say almost all of palestine, over 3/4 of pakistan, almost all of iran, syria, a good percentage of egypt, etc support terrorism.

Judazzz, i know france was an issue of class. Dont put words in my mouth or assume things b/c we all know what that makes you. My point was that it isn't a coincidence that these problems arise w/ a large group of muslims. In most cases, when westerners protest, they hold up signs and stage marches. When asians do it, they have sit-ins and boycotts. However, why is it everytime we see muslims do it, people get killed and things destroyed? They have a violent history and they instigate violence. 
Europeans like to think everything can be talked out to get resolved. IMO, muslims think things can be resolved by the sword.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Mainstream Muslims claim to have a peaceful religon, but as long as they sit silent while the radicals advocate killing everyone who doesn't follow their interpretation of the Koran, I just don't believe it.
> 
> Until the mainstream Muslim community renounces the whole radical mindset, its teachers, and practictioners, I am always going to question whether the moderate Muslims really are the majority.


Then why don't we go out screaming about the war crimes and human rights violations that are conducted in our names? Of do you approve with those things I mentioned in an earlier post? Or do you just choose to conveniently overlook those 'incidents', or do not even acknowledge them as being real events perpetrated by the so-called moral and ethically superior West (which is only partially the case)? Or what is it?
The only hypocrisy is that one party is expected to do so, and another group (the one that happened to include you) doesn't...

Diddye: yes, Muslims have a history of violence (not that they are alone in that), and yes, they protest in different ways, ways that as much surprise as disgust me just like any other decent person. I don't know what that is, what causes it or how to deal with it and change it, and I am worried about it too.
But that these radical elements can only be fought by the sword is your opinion, not mine. Yes, the most violent and dangerous exponents (Al Qaeda, Taliban, etc.) obviously need to be fought relentlessly, but again, the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)
I don't know what's worse: being naive and talkative, or preaching to world about freedom, equality and democracy while behind our backs equally horrendous things are being committed in the name of those pseudo-promises. Actually, I do know what I believe is worse...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow,

The west is so divided.. that means..*we loose*.. thats ok with me, I'm secure with whatever happens.

I would rather that we were united, but it seems that is way out of sight.. from now anyways.

Again... divided we fall.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i wonder, why do 2. generation muslims gather up in denmark and start throwing rock at the police, beause they heard a that there would be nazis there burning the koran. why attack the police in a contry that has done nothing to them, but give them a new home away from what ever they once needed to run from.

why do nato send an army to libanon when muslims are being murdered. why do we give them billions of UDS in support when they cant fix theyre own problems. why is 30% of oslo muslims if we hate them so bad. why does norway send mine clearers to iraq, risking our own people getting killed. why do we continue to have peace keeping forces in kosovo and afghanistan.
why does norway continue to try to fix the problems in palestine.
????

why do norwegian police monitot and arrest extreme right whing people in norway as soon as they threatn the muslim society, and allow muslims on national tv to speak theyre cause.
????

and btw, the newspaper in norway that printed the images, was a christian newspaper so small no-one has ever heard of it. it happened in september 2005.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

A history of violence? wow thats the most sad reasoning ive seen so far









Maybe you didnt read history, but Christianity hasent exactly been angel like itself. Lets see, the romans, claimed to be chrisitans towards the last few 100 years, tortured ppl, conquered land and slaughterd ppl. Crusaders, supposedly went to convert ppl into christendom, those who didnt convert were brutally slaughterd.

If you read history you will find most races and religions have a history of violence.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)


The most important point of your post, which will be ignored completely in favour of "OMGZ RELIGION OF PEACE EH???" and so the stupidity will continue...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,183879,00.html


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)


The most important point of your post, which will be ignored completely in favour of "OMGZ RELIGION OF PEACE EH???" and so the stupidity will continue...
[/quote]

Yes well, those two lines of thought are not as mutually exclusive as one might think...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)


The most important point of your post, which will be ignored completely in favour of "OMGZ RELIGION OF PEACE EH???" and so the stupidity will continue...
[/quote]
It's not the only thing that is ignored, as there is also the question why moderate Muslims should justify the actions of Islamic radicals, whereas we Westeners do not have to justify the atrocities committed in our name, or how it comes that more civilians have died as a result of the war on terror than from terrorism itself.
Not that I expected an answer...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)


The most important point of your post, which will be ignored completely in favour of "OMGZ RELIGION OF PEACE EH???" and so the stupidity will continue...
[/quote]
It's not the only thing that is ignored, as there is also the question why moderate Muslims should justify the actions of Islamic radicals, whereas we Westeners do not have to justify the atrocities committed in our name, or how it comes that more civilians have died as a result of the war on terror than from terrorism itself.
Not that I expected an answer...
[/quote]

Theres one thing you forget to mention(or done purposely). Americans dont kill civilians on on purpose. The musims do. Like bush said. There will be no distinction between terrorists and those who harbor terrorists. If you are hiding bin laden and we shoot a missle at you, hey you deserve it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)


The most important point of your post, which will be ignored completely in favour of "OMGZ RELIGION OF PEACE EH???" and so the stupidity will continue...
[/quote]
It's not the only thing that is ignored, as there is also the question why moderate Muslims should justify the actions of Islamic radicals, whereas we Westeners do not have to justify the atrocities committed in our name, or how it comes that more civilians have died as a result of the war on terror than from terrorism itself.
Not that I expected an answer...
[/quote]

There are plenty of people in US that oppose Bush's policies. The left in the US are very outspoken and visible and they use plenty of outlets to express their outrage with this administration's policies.

How often do you see even 1/100000th of the same outrage at crimes commited by Muslim extremists voiced by moderate Muslims ? I personally have seen very very very few examples of that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,183879,00.html


no one will burn flags over this.. thanks for the post


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

On a completely different note, David Hasselhof is Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

User said:


> sadly, instead of muslim outrage, many muslims celebrate those attacks. Dont fool yourselves that muslims dont delight in the pain of westerns no matter how enlightend you think you are. Say all you want about a minority. How many constitutes a select few to you twitch?* IMO, i'd say almost all of palestine, over 3/4 of pakistan, almost all of iran, syria, a good percentage of egypt, etc support terrorism.*
> 
> Judazzz, i know france was an issue of class. Dont put words in my mouth or assume things b/c we all know what that makes you. My point was that it isn't a coincidence that these problems arise w/ a large group of muslims. In most cases, when westerners protest, they hold up signs and stage marches. When asians do it, they have sit-ins and boycotts. However, why is it everytime we see muslims do it, people get killed and things destroyed? They have a violent history and they instigate violence.
> Europeans like to think everything can be talked out to get resolved. IMO, muslims think things can be resolved by the sword.


damn dude...lets not forget indonesia..all of africa...all of southern asia...and a good part of american muslims as well who support terrorism

*rolls eyes*

didnt u watch when the prime minister of pakistan talked about terrorism just the other day..and why they need nuclear power and all that other sh*t

or were u watching fox news and the bill o reily show


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> sadly, instead of muslim outrage, many muslims celebrate those attacks. Dont fool yourselves that muslims dont delight in the pain of westerns no matter how enlightend you think you are. Say all you want about a minority. How many constitutes a select few to you twitch?* IMO, i'd say almost all of palestine, over 3/4 of pakistan, almost all of iran, syria, a good percentage of egypt, etc support terrorism.*
> 
> Judazzz, i know france was an issue of class. Dont put words in my mouth or assume things b/c we all know what that makes you. My point was that it isn't a coincidence that these problems arise w/ a large group of muslims. In most cases, when westerners protest, they hold up signs and stage marches. When asians do it, they have sit-ins and boycotts. However, why is it everytime we see muslims do it, people get killed and things destroyed? They have a violent history and they instigate violence.
> Europeans like to think everything can be talked out to get resolved. IMO, muslims think things can be resolved by the sword.


damn dude...lets not forget indonesia..all of africa...all of southern asia...and a good part of american muslims as well who support terrorism

*rolls eyes*

didnt u watch when the prime minister of pakistan talked about terrorism just the other day..and why they need nuclear power and all that other sh*t

or were u watching fox news and the bill o reily show
[/quote]

Maybe you need to open your eyes. Which party was recently elected in palestine? Pakistan, iran and syria are givens. You can't deny that. Egypt has a gov't supportive of the west, but like pakistan, its public hates him for it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL ^^ yet another great point.. Palestine can rightfully change it's name to..... 'Hamasistine'


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> On a completely different note, David Hasselhof is Hooked on a Feeling


yes its the D man














lololol


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> those cartoons arent putting religion in the jokes..they are putting leaders of countries in them...its different


Its only different is one way, radical islam & arab extremist cause is shaded as being good.

BTW I speak for myself - I don't need Fox News or Oreilly in order to draw my own conclusions.

If simply thinking my way associates Fox news & Bill Oreilly with myself then so be it. I'll live.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

I know that there are more muslims eside me in this site it affested me greatly when they say im sorry but us muslims dont go running around and making inapropriate pictures and i know i spelled it wrong but they have no right if muslims made a pic a christians or jews it will be on cnn


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i thought u were black..user i wasnt insulting u i was talking to diddye

user i love u and diddye i love u too

but do u love me even tho im muslim


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

K fizzly said:


> i thought u were black..user i wasnt insulting u i was talking to diddye
> 
> user i love u and diddye i love u too
> 
> but do u love me even tho im muslim


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i thought u were black..user i wasnt insulting u i was talking to diddye
> 
> user i love u and diddye i love u too
> 
> but do u love me even tho im muslim


Sorry, i dont do brokeback


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> the whole world has seen what the US approach has given us (a whole lot of things, but improvement isn't one of them...)


The most important point of your post, which will be ignored completely in favour of "OMGZ RELIGION OF PEACE EH???" and so the stupidity will continue...
[/quote]
It's not the only thing that is ignored, as there is also the question why moderate Muslims should justify the actions of Islamic radicals, whereas we Westeners do not have to justify the atrocities committed in our name, or how it comes that more civilians have died as a result of the war on terror than from terrorism itself.
Not that I expected an answer...
[/quote]

Theres one thing you forget to mention(or done purposely). Americans dont kill civilians on on purpose. The musims do. Like bush said. There will be no distinction between terrorists and those who harbor terrorists. If you are hiding bin laden and we shoot a missle at you, hey you deserve it.
[/quote]
First of all, Americans, just as well as other Western nations, do violate human rights on purpose in the war on terror (or what they call war on terror for the sole reason of justifying their actions) - and their actions have resulted in LOTS of innocent civilians. I agree with you Americans and the rest of the Coalition don't fly planes in buildings or blow themselves up in busses: but they started an illegal, unjustifyable war that caused more crap than it solved, that has cost the lives of tens of thousands of civilians, and in which calculated risks were taken at the expense of Iraqi civilians: calculated risks like firing cruise missiles on cities with hundreds of thousands or even millions of inhabitants (such as Bagdad), or dropping cluster bombs or phosphorous bombs on residential area's. Or what about setting up concentration camps and detain people, some of them indeed terrorists, most of them not charged with anything other than having fired at American troops (which happens in wars you know - yet it's easier to just label anyone that shoots at Americans as terrorist, especially if your government has unilaterally decided these people have no rights and are thus are fair game), subjected to torture and/or human rights violations (outsourced or not, they're committed in the name of, and full knowledge of the US - other countries can't do CIA flights), people denied of any legal aid for years even though they are *suspects, not convicts*.
If as a government/military you're aware of the risks, or are guilty of such acts, you thus take them intentionally (and it's easy saying "It's worth it" when it's not your own people that are the victims and who's land it is that's being torn apart by violence the US/Coalition can be held accountable for at least as much as terrorists can be held accountable for).

Secondly, there is no such thing as "the Muslims" other than the global community of people that practices Islam (unless there's also a "the Americans" as gun-waving, ignorant, lardass racists: which in my mind, and yours just as much, is not the case) - it would be nice if that would the through the thick skulls of some...









btw: you talk to Fizzle about him having to open his eyes. I recommend you do the same, as your ideas of why Hamas was elected are clearly flawed. For the vast majority of Palestinians not terrorism was the reason to vote for Hamas (unless you think the average Palestinian is dumb enough to support terror that will backfire harder than its intended effect), it's their sickness of having to deal with a deeply corrupt and incapable Fatah government.
But that's not what the American politicians or mass media are telling, so who am I trying to convince???


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok judazz, i get a lot of what youre saying. but this is turning into an "was america right to attack iraq" thread. its purpose is to discuss to what degree should we let violent groups(contrys) controll the free media?
and how should we respond to threats, destruction of property and violence?

but hey argue about the US as much as you want...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

apparently, theres some new info coming out about this situation. These were first published last year in september. An imam from denmark led little protests there but there wasn't much support. he collected the 12 cartoons as well as two other ones that werent published and called for support from international imams. He made books of them and passed them out. One of the pictures was from a french hog calling contest which had nothing to do w/ islam and he claimed the pig was supposed to be mohammed(which wasn't). He lied to get public outrage about the cartoons and now in february, we see what he has sewn. Also, the syrian and iranian gov't are encourange rioting and further protests. Whos enciting violence now?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

anyone remember this guy ?


----------



## eazy-e compton (Feb 26, 2006)

what da hell ya talkin about aint no muslims tryin to suppress nobodyz freedom of speech. ther is a certain limit to what we call freedom of speech. Muslims care about their religion and thatz why da cartoons made a big deal for da muslimz. the countries passed da barrier of free speech by making those fuckin caricatures it might not be a big deal for you coz we have seen all da funny jesus depiction and feel okay with but they dont and datz how every body iz soppose to be and datz da love theyre showin by fightin back and makin them apologize next time know more about something then writ absurd topic......



Steve-Fox said:


> I know that there are more muslims eside me in this site it affested me greatly when they say im sorry but us muslims dont go running around and making inapropriate pictures and i know i spelled it wrong but they have no right if muslims made a pic a christians or jews it will be on cnn :cya: eace2: eace2: eace2: eace2: eace2: eace2:


 i dont know what da hell you trin to say but dawg all theze pplz are makin fun of muslimz watchem all burn in hell dawg ima be laughin dawg inshallah


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey easy E lay off the crack pipe 4 a sec will ya.
no contry made those cartoons ignorant fool.

one person made them, independent newspapers all over the world has printed them!

get your facts straight DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

eazy-e coming from compton said:


> i dont know what da hell you trin to say but dawg all theze pplz are makin fun of muslimz watchem all burn in hell dawg ima be laughin dawg inshallah


Did ya'll sell yo brain fo a hit o crack ma #REMOVED#?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

eazy-e coming from compton said:


> I know that there are more muslims eside me in this site it affested me greatly when they say im sorry but us muslims dont go running around and making inapropriate pictures and i know i spelled it wrong but they have no right if muslims made a pic a christians or jews it will be on cnn


 i dont know what da hell you trin to say but dawg all theze pplz are makin fun of muslimz watchem all burn in hell dawg ima be laughin dawg inshallah
[/quote]

As in nobody can talk sh*t or make caricatures about my death cult without having the wrath thrown down on them.

Die in a fire.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i have been taking a world religions course at school, and if you new anything about religion or religions in general, Abraham...the father of christianity and judaism ALSO the father of islam.. i will put it in simpler terms. all* 3 religions are the same*, and start from the same person, they just have different veiws but *all believe in the same God*. just have different names for him. you cant judge one muslim, or jew becuase of what 1-2 of them have done, becuase look at us catholics our priests are raping little boys? does that mean we all do it? common now.


With all respect, I completely disagree with the bold statements

It is vastly different. End of my contribution to this subject..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, the whole world has moved on, but y'all are still argueing over those cartoons??? What are you guys? Muslims???


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, the whole world has moved on, but y'all are still argueing over those cartoons??? What are you guys? Muslims???:laugh:


 lol good one! 
no just easy E digging up threads!


----------

